# 522 and still No NBR...



## bcas400e (Nov 3, 2004)

I have a 522, had it for about 2 months. Dec. 20th, has passed and we still don't have the update!

I was hoping to get it by now. I did notice that dish has posted a PDF file for NBR on the tech section of customer care. 

maybe soon...

BCA


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

leave it off


----------



## bcas400e (Nov 3, 2004)

I turn off the receiver EVERY Night. It is off about 10 hours a day.


----------



## Apache (Nov 20, 2004)

Well, I didn't get the update either and I leave the receiver off at night also.


----------



## bcas400e (Nov 3, 2004)

Yeah,

I just called them and they said I should have gotten it. I will check when I get home and if not, call them back. 

Seems like I read, on this board, that the rollout would be staggered but would be out by 12/20/04? Is that correct? 

I noticed the DISH software site shows 2.08, 2.31 as available versions for the 522. 

The unit has always updated just fine in the past. We have only had it about 1.5 months now. 

any info./help is appreciated!

Thanks!

BCA


----------



## Apache (Nov 20, 2004)

Yep, I also read we would have it by 12/20! Sounds like we are in the same boat, I also received the last update as scheduled but not this one. Guess we will just have to wait and see. (not that we are impatient or anything!)


----------



## bcas400e (Nov 3, 2004)

I hear ya man! 

I am looking forward to the new features so my wife will stop griping! We had TiVo, but cable was getting so expensive, we switched to DISH, and got the PVR/DVR. It has some nice features that TiVo doesn't, but TiVo is SOO easy to use. She misses that and the season pass. So hopefully this will help ease my pain a little!!

I will post back if anything new comes up.

BCA


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

I just got it (must have been overnight at 3 AM) so I guess now I get to see what eveyone is talking about. Good luck to those of you still waiting................................................................................


----------



## bcas400e (Nov 3, 2004)

rub it in....


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

2.32 is what they are actually spooling today. Got it today. One thing you can do is, if you have nothing recording or scheduled to record in the next half hour or so: Set you updates to occur in 2 minutes. You don't have to turn it off. Just make sure you watch the 522. It will then ask you if you want to do the update (Yes, No, Cancel). Pick yes, then it will do a harddrive check (says can take 45 minutes, usually takes 5-10 min.), then it will reboot. After the reboot it will remain in the off (standby) mode. If you want you can watch feedback by turning it on or hitting select. It will sync to the satellite(s), then start downloading the update. Since they have released a newer version of the software since the first release of nbr, they may have started the spooling over again (that is, those who would have been the last to get 2.31, may be the last to get 2.32 and will never get 2.31).


----------



## bcas400e (Nov 3, 2004)

Yeah,

I called my kid and had her POWER it off, and back on using the power button on the front. Still got nothing. Should that have worked?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

They are still showing L208 as a "current" version along with the other two, if your box hasn't been targeted for the new software yet by whatever method they are using, apparently NOTHING can force it.


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

changed the update schedule when i got home, and let it do it's thing, then when all came back on, i now have 232. I still have not had a chance to fully play with it, as I don't know much about how all the NBR/EBR stuff should or should not work, i never had tivo or used one, but from what i have done, i really like it, and have not as of yet run across any erroneous mishaps with the functionallity of it, like others have posted in other threads..............YET, knock on wood, cross my fingers, with a four leaf clover in my wallet and a rabbits foot on my key chain......LOL


----------



## Apache (Nov 20, 2004)

I changed the update schedule also several times last night, the last time was at 10:00pm, still nothing so I set the update schedule back to 3:00am and low and behold I had the 2.32 update this morning. Looking forward to playing with it when I get off work today.


----------



## bcas400e (Nov 3, 2004)

Yep,

Same thing here. I got it at the 3:am update. Looked at it before I left, and it looks good.


----------



## adv_dp_fan (Sep 5, 2004)

I too changed the update time several times but nothing. I really believe that has no affect at all. You won't get it until they decide you will get it. That said, this morning I had 2.32 so I'm happy. Played with it very briefly before heading to work. Recreated a few timers is about all I've done so far. Couple of bumps with the UI but so far it seems okay.


----------

